# WorldMark Moab - what a great visit!



## DaveNV (Jun 4, 2022)

It isn’t often, when staying in timeshares, that you get a chance to be the first person to stay in a given unit. And although I know we weren’t the first people there during our most recent stay at the brand new WorldMark resort in Moab, Utah, I’d wager we were among the first five or so to stay there. The only giveaway that this unit was not brand new were a few telltale marks on the stovetop burners in the kitchen. The rest of the unit looked and felt like it was brand new.

This resort has been a long time coming, and with the recent announcement that it was finally available for WorldMark owners to book, we jumped at the chance. We booked three nights in a standard two bedroom unit, for the midweek days just after the Memorial Day holiday. Booking was handled directly through the WorldMark website – no call-in or other efforts required.





On arrival, the unit was ready for us. Check-in was a breeze, and the staff were very pleasant and accommodating. No pressure to attend any sort of sales presentation, no song and dance to get a parking pass. The entire check-in experience was polite and respectful. We learned that Crystal, the helpful staffer who checked us in, had been born and raised in Moab, so she had lots of advice about what to see and do. She provided some easy and accurate directions to certain restaurants and grocery stores in town, and made us feel very welcomed to the resort.









One new thing (for us) that they encouraged was to send text messages with questions to a certain number. They said that way anyone working in the office can reply. We did text a time or two, and always got a prompt response. Much better than dialing a number and waiting On Hold till someone had time to answer. Check out was handled the same way – send a text saying we were leaving, and they’d email the receipt. Very efficient, and saved us a lot of time.

The resort is comprised of ten three-story buildings with elevators, loosely scattered around a common area. There was plenty of parking available, and we never had to walk more than a few steps from our car to the elevator. They said the resort is now booking at 100%, but it wasn’t noisy, and didn’t feel crowded.

We were assigned unit 1212 in Building 2, on the second floor. Entry into the unit is with a credit-card-sized electronic card key (hold it against the lock till the light turns green, then turn the door lever handle.) The door was solid and heavy, so it took a bit of effort to get it open. Once inside, slip the door key into a slot adjacent to the doorway, (similar to what I’ve seen in cruise ship staterooms), to activate the lights.





The primary space in the unit was a “great room” setup, with a dining area, kitchen, and living area. The large dining table had six chairs, so would easily accommodate a family meal. A central kitchen island with sink and disposal, had a granite countertop eat-in space with three barstools. The living area had a fold-out sofa and one side chair, a coffee table, lamps, and two end tables. A large flat-screen TV hung on the wall above an electric fireplace. We were three adults in the unit, and we never felt crowded. Flooring was luxury vinyl plank in the common areas, carpeting in the bedrooms, and tile in the bathrooms.





















Amenities in the unit included a stacked washer and dryer, and a utility closet with the usual ironing board with iron, a carpet sweeper, broom, extra bedding, and plenty of storage. The kitchen was fully appointed with full-sized range and refrigerator with icemaker, dishwasher, and the usual assortment of dishes, flatware, utensils, bowls, countertop appliances, pots and pans.









The Master Bedroom had a luxurious king-sized bed with nightstands and lamps, a double dresser, and closet with plenty of space. A large flat screen TV hung on the wall above the dresser. The ensuite Master Bath had a wide counter with single sink, long-bowl commode, and a double-sized glass shower enclosure.









The second bedroom had two double-sized beds, nightstands with lamps, and a dresser. A flat screen TV hung above the dresser. The attached bathroom had a tub-shower combination, and vanity with a single sink. Lighting was good, and things worked very well.









There was a sliding glass door to a balcony in the living room, with a view of the general resort layout. Above the low-rise buildings there were views of the red rock cliffs that surround the resort. It was a very nice unit to stay in.





The office area has an activity area adjacent, with a pool table and gym area, and a business center with computers. There is a small “grab and go” convenience space off the lobby, for those last minute needs, like aspirin or an ice cream bar.

















On the resort grounds there are a number of gathering places with lounge chairs surrounding gas firepits, a number of barbecues, and a playground area for kids. A large swimming pool and spa complex are adjacent to the office, with plenty of lounge chairs available.

































An unexpected surprise was the brand new on-site restaurant, Sandstone, that had just opened a few days prior to our arrival. We enjoyed breakfast there one day, and a late lunch another day. Food was very good, and prices were very reasonable. They also feature a full bar, with a varied drink menu. The restaurant location is next to the pool, so provides a strong sense of inclusion to the resort environment. Sitting outdoors allows plenty of views of the surrounding red rock cliffs. Once they get the finer operational details sorted out, it will be a very nice place to enjoy a leisurely meal.









Location of the resort is right on the highway heading into the Moab business area, with easy access in and out. Highway 191 changes to Main Street as it enters Moab, so the resort is easy to find. We used the resort as base camp for a full day of exploring Arches National Park one day, and Canyonlands National Park the next, both of which are easily accessed from the resort. This is a very pleasant resort that is sure to enjoy a long life, and will be very popular. We’re pleased we have had this opportunity to visit, we highly recommend it, and we would gladly stay there again.

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 4, 2022)

Two more pictures (I hit the limit on the previous post.)

The indoor seating area of the Sandstone restaurant, and the view from the outdoor seating:









Dave


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Jun 4, 2022)

Great review, thank you ! Makes me want to go to Moab again.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 4, 2022)

sun starved Gayle said:


> Great review, thank you ! Makes me want to go to Moab again.



Thanks, Gayle.  I've been to Moab several times, and knew I wanted to come back.  This resort opening was the impetus I needed.  It was a great visit.   

Dave


----------



## HudsHut (Jun 4, 2022)

Thank you for the great photos of the resort.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 4, 2022)

HudsHut said:


> Thank you for the great photos of the resort.



Happy to help.  I figured since it was so new, and this was the first review from a Worldmark owner, folks would want to see how it looks. These are very typical images of this nice location.

Dave


----------



## easyrider (Jun 4, 2022)

This is such a cool thread. I really like the pics and descriptions Dave. On your first pic I noticed Element by Wyndham is over the WM sign. Is this a Wyndham and Worldmark owned resort ? 

Bill


----------



## vikingsholm (Jun 5, 2022)

Excellent, comprehensive review and thanks for the pix too. Good to hear about the restaurant on site.

Been eagerly awaiting this a long time. Moab has been a timeshare black hole for too long, and as a result we've never spent more than 3 nights or so there at once. Now we've booked in for this October through the Worldmark website for a longer stay.

Is the Element a separate hotel there on site, or have they co-branded somehow with the worldmark and it's really just the same facility?


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 5, 2022)

easyrider said:


> This is such a cool thread. I really like the pics and descriptions Dave. On your first pic I noticed Element by Wyndham is over the WM sign. Is this a Wyndham and Worldmark owned resort ?
> 
> Bill



Thanks, Bill.  The sign actually says "Element by Westin." There is a second resort on a corner of the same property.  You can see it in the 16th image, the view from the living room balcony.  The Westin is on the left side in that picture.

WM Moab is being called an Associate resort. The WorldMark website says this: "*Associate resorts are additional locations where special short-term arrangements have been made to provide you with more vacation options as a benefit of your WorldMark ownership. WorldMark owners are able to use their credits to enjoy limited-availability sneak peek access at the new Moab associate resort. The booking window for associate resorts is 9 months or less from the date of arrival. Credit values are subject to change, and associate resorts may be added or deleted at any time."*

I don't know when things changed - I'd heard Moab was going to be a new WM resort from the get-go. This "Associate" thing sounds like a backdoor arm-twist to get WM Owners to buy some other kinds of credits so they can book into this nice resort.  That the place is heavily branded with WorldMark logos only confuses the issue. 

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 5, 2022)

vikingsholm said:


> Excellent, comprehensive review and thanks for the pix too. Good to hear about the restaurant on site.
> 
> Been eagerly awaiting this a long time. Moab has been a timeshare black hole for too long, and as a result we've never spent more than 3 nights or so there at once. Now we've booked in for this October through the Worldmark website for a longer stay.
> 
> Is the Element a separate hotel there on site, or have they co-branded somehow with the worldmark and it's really just the same facility?



Thanks for the kind words.  I deliberately wrote a lot, and posted as many pictures as seemed relevant, to give folks a good idea of what to expect.  Being a new resort, there was only one small review, from a renter.  I wanted to post from an Owner's perspective.

As for the Westin:  See my reply in post #9. I saw nothing that indicated they were related, just sharing a driveway.

Dave


----------



## arch53 (Jun 5, 2022)

Thanks for the great review. In Spring 2021 my wife and I  were in Moab for a week and  frequently passed by the Worldmark Moab  resort which, at that time,  was mostly  built but empty and unoccupied. As Worldmark owners on the east coast, we primary use our credits for trading with II since we are not often out west. We had hoped that the Moab resort would be open for our  Spring 2021 trip out west but it was not to be ( instead we stayed in a very nice townhouse  condo unit a mile or two further down the same main road that the WM resort is on). It was great seeing all your pictures  with the finished and furnished WM units. With the information from your review/report, when we do another trip out west in the future, we will put the WMMoab resort on our list. Thanks  again. 

John


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 5, 2022)

[Duplicate post.  Oops.]


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 5, 2022)

arch53 said:


> Thanks for the great review. In Spring 2021 my wife and I  were in Moab for a week and  frequently passed by the Worldmark Moab  resort which, at that time,  was mostly  built but empty and unoccupied. As Worldmark owners on the east coast, we primary use our credits for trading with II since we are not often out west. We had hoped that the Moab resort would be open for our  Spring 2021 trip out west but it was not to be ( instead we stayed in a very nice townhouse  condo unit a mile or two further down the same main road that the WM resort is on). It was great seeing all your pictures  with the finished and furnished WM units. With the information from your review/report, when we do another trip out west in the future, we will put the WMMoab resort on our list. Thanks  again.
> 
> John



Happy to help, John.  I know it was a long time coming, and there has been a lot of curiosity about the place. Any WM Owner would be pleased to stay at this resort.

Dave


----------



## vikingsholm (Jun 5, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> Thanks for the kind words.  I deliberately wrote a lot, and posted as many pictures as seemed relevant, to give folks a good idea of what to expect.  Being a new resort, there was only one small review, from a renter.  I wanted to post from an Owner's perspective.
> 
> As for the Westin:  See my reply in post #9. I saw nothing that indicated they were related, just sharing a driveway.
> 
> Dave


Ah, makes sense since Westin and Worldmark are not of the same parent company.

That Associate resort thing threw me for a loop too. I'm going to ask them when I visit there, but not sure the people on site would have the full scoop on that. Probably just some info they're instructed to give out about it. If anyone else here has insight on this, it would be great to know. I raised that question earlier on TUG when they first opened for reservations, but don't recall anyone being able to clarify it.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 5, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> Thanks, Bill.  The sign actually says "Element by Westin." There is a second resort on a corner of the same property.  You can see it in the 16th image, the view from the living room balcony.  The Westin is on the left side in that picture.
> 
> WM Moab is being called an Associate resort. The WorldMark website says this: "*Associate resorts are additional locations where special short-term arrangements have been made to provide you with more vacation options as a benefit of your WorldMark ownership. WorldMark owners are able to use their credits to enjoy limited-availability sneak peek access at the new Moab associate resort. The booking window for associate resorts is 9 months or less from the date of arrival. Credit values are subject to change, and associate resorts may be added or deleted at any time."*
> 
> ...


Is it possible that "associate resort" is just a designation that they use because the resort hasn't legally been conveyed into the Worldmark trust? Once it is officially added, they remove that designation?


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 5, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> Is it possible that "associate resort" is just a designation that they use because the resort hasn't legally been conveyed into the Worldmark trust? Once it is officially added, they remove that designation?



That may be what it's about.  The verbiage I copied above in Reply #9 came directly from the WorldMark website for this resort.  So something's different, for sure.

Dave


----------



## arch53 (Jun 5, 2022)

The "Associate Resort" category somewhat confuses me since WorldMark The Club --not Wyndham -- owns the actual WM resorts and Wyndham  only develops and sells them; Wyndham also  has the  management contract for operation of all the WM  resorts as well.  The description of an "Associate Resort" suggests that WorldMark The Club does not own the Moab resort. Puzzling.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 5, 2022)

just published your review and photos, thats a heckuva visit (and resort review!)

thanks for sharing!


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 5, 2022)

TUGBrian said:


> just published your review and photos, thats a heckuva visit (and resort review!)
> 
> thanks for sharing!



Thanks, Brian. Trying to do my bit to pay it forward some. Hope everyone finds it useful.

Dave


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 5, 2022)

I read that Associate stuff too, which has me greatly concerned.  

I recently obtained a very small WM account for us mostly with BT, IS, MM bookings.  But my plan has been to use the regular points for a Moab trip.  I am a bit confused as to how this became an associate when the whole time previous this was always a WM resort.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 5, 2022)

Not sure if this is somehow relevant, but with Kingstown Reef in Orlando, there have long been two Worldmark buildings. A couple years ago they built two new buildings but they were branded Club Wyndham. We stayed in each of them on Club Wyndham stays (once on an owner rental and again on RCI booking). When we first stayed, the Club Wyndham website seemed to indicate they were Club Wyndham, then sometime last year the resort page indicated that it would become a Wyndham Club Pass Resort in 2022. The resort page on the Club Wyndham site now indicates it is a Club Pass Resort. I think that means these two buildings have or will switch over to Worldmark. That seemed to indicate that Wyndham never added these units to CWA and then just this year they opted to convey them to Worldmark. I suspect the same may be true here of Moab. When they finally get around to adding these to Worldmark (is Worldmark a Trust), they will update the website accordingly. The Moab property was probably developed by a third party developer in an asset light strategy and Wyndham will bring in inventory as needed to sell it.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Jun 5, 2022)

I’m curious if there is a turn lane to cross traffic to go into resort if you come from town? When we were there and it was under construction, it looked like a nightmare to cross traffic and turn left to also leave the resort.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 5, 2022)

sun starved Gayle said:


> I’m curious if there is a turn lane to cross traffic to go into resort if you come from town? When we were there and it was under construction, it looked like a nightmare to cross traffic and turn left to also leave the resort.



There was not a turning lane, but there are two lanes in each direction on that part of the road. I had no trouble or delays turning into the resort when either north or south bound. The trickiest part was making sure I knew exactly where the driveway is, as it's not very big, and easy to miss.  At highway speed, it was easy to miss the turn. Watching for that Westin/WorldMark sign was important.

Edit to add:  Apparently there is a turning lane, as described by @CO skier elsewhere in this thread. I honestly hadn't paid that much attention to it. I stand corrected. 

Dave


----------



## vikingsholm (Jun 5, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> Not sure if this is somehow relevant, but with Kingstown Reef in Orlando, there have long been two Worldmark buildings. A couple years ago they built two new buildings but they were branded Club Wyndham. We stayed in each of them on Club Wyndham stays (once on an owner rental and again on RCI booking). When we first stayed, the Club Wyndham website seemed to indicate they were Club Wyndham, then sometime last year the resort page indicated that it would become a Wyndham Club Pass Resort in 2022. The resort page on the Club Wyndham site now indicates it is a Club Pass Resort. I think that means these two buildings have or will switch over to Worldmark. That seemed to indicate that Wyndham never added these units to CWA and then just this year they opted to convey them to Worldmark. I suspect the same may be true here of Moab. When they finally get around to adding these to Worldmark (is Worldmark a Trust), they will update the website accordingly. The Moab property was probably developed by a third party developer in an asset light strategy and Wyndham will bring in inventory as needed to sell it.


I hope it's something like that. This is the most detailed speculation I've seen yet, so perhaps it's on the right track.

They have a Moab thread on the wmowners.com website under Future Worldmark Resorts, but you have to register to read it, and I feel too saturated with various accounts right now to bother signing up.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 5, 2022)

vikingsholm said:


> I hope it's something like that. This is the most detailed speculation I've seen yet, so perhaps it's on the right track.
> 
> They have a Moab thread on the wmowners.com website under Future Worldmark Resorts, but you have to register to read it, and I feel too saturated with various accounts right now to bother signing up.



I just reviewed WMowners.com website, and found this information:



			https://www.wmowners.com/threads/moab-an-associate-resort.52703/#post-396235
		


The pertinent part of that thread page is a post by user herindoors, saying "*It will be a Worldmark resort soon. They are having legal paperwork problems and waiting for those to come to fruition. The associate part will be dropped."
*
So maybe it's WM doing a CYA thing till all the paperwork is done?  The only place I saw anything with "associate" in it was on the reservation.  Everything on site I saw was WM branded.  Nothing indicated it was even a joint Wyndham/WorldMark thing - strictly WorldMark.

Dave


----------



## vikingsholm (Jun 5, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> I just reviewed WMowners.com website, and found this information:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great news, thanks!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 5, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> I just reviewed WMowners.com website, and found this information:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I doubt it is joint Club Wyndham/Worldmark. My example was somewhat anecdotal in that it might just be a situation where the actual resort inventory isn't yet owned by Worldmark, like the situation at Kingstown Reef. The only tie in to Wyndham is that Worldmark is managed by Wyndham.


----------



## WManning (Jun 5, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> Happy to help, John.  I know it was a long time coming, and there has been a lot of curiosity about the place. Any WM Owner would be pleased to stay at this resort.
> 
> Dave
> [/QUwOTE]
> ...


----------



## CO skier (Jun 5, 2022)

sun starved Gayle said:


> I’m curious if there is a turn lane to cross traffic to go into resort if you come from town? When we were there and it was under construction, it looked like a nightmare to cross traffic and turn left to also leave the resort.


Yes, there is a "shared" center left turn lane on northbound US-191 from Moab; i.e., a four-lane highway with one center left turn lane for traffic in both directions.  Used it many times traveling from Moab town center with a pickup and a trailer of ATVs.  Very convenient ... and safe (there is no reason for southbound traffic to be using the center left turn lane; there is nothing to turn into.

Google Maps has a very good picture of the entrance to WM Moab with the new highway and the center turn lane. It is dated November, 2021, so the signs for the Element and Moab resorts are not there, but the driveway definitely is.

I had no trouble with left turns into the resort or left turns out of the resort. The new highway expanded to four lanes from two lanes has made a _huge_ difference.


----------



## CO skier (Jun 5, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> I just reviewed WMowners.com website, and found this information:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





vikingsholm said:


> Great news, thanks!




Be hopeful, but take it with a grain of salt.  Herindoors is not exactly the most reliable source of information.

Wyndham has been using WAAM (Wyndham Asset Affiliation Model) for just-in-time inventory release.  If WM Moab is part of WAAM, then that would explain the delays.

And if the current economic hiccup turns into a full-fledged recession, WM Moab may be an associate resort for some time to come.


----------



## CO skier (Jun 6, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> At highway speed, it was easy to miss the turn. Watching for that Westin/WorldMark sign was important.


How fast were you going?  The US-191 speed limit is 45 mph at the resort entrance and does not change to "highway speeds" until well north of the Colorado River.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 6, 2022)

CO skier said:


> How fast were you going?  The US-191 speed limit is 45 mph at the resort entrance and does not change to "highway speeds" until well north of the Colorado River.



Coming in southbound in heavy traffic, it was easy to miss the turn into the parking lot.  Once I figured out it was at the end of a long cement-barrier side wall, I knew where to turn.  Northbound, I looked for the WorldMark sign.

Dave


----------



## ladyz (Jun 14, 2022)

What is the difference between the 2 bedroom vs 2 bedroom deluxe in the WM Moab units?


----------

